# Playing in the snow



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so thats what snow looks like! haha...nice and warmish down here!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

straight up, down here in cali we get nothing... the most we get is a little drizzle.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Haha, If we're lucky... i wish every year was like last year. Snow on the mountains from before Thanksgiving, till after Easter. It was nice. I need to move to NY. The Northeast has spring, summer, fall and winter. All we get is a sunny high of 87. Freakin' Jillian! Why must you torment me so! Oh yeah... Nice car. no chains? how's about one of those big steel plows that they put on the front of Rams? That'd be the best custom mod on NF.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

NYce shots i like the Glow gauges that you have in your car... I wish i had An SE-R Ne way keep it clean n good luck ! 
Is that Dual Brakes Discs You got ?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dat411kid said:


> NYce shots i like the Glow gauges that you have in your car... I wish i had An SE-R Ne way keep it clean n good luck !
> Is that Dual Brakes Discs You got ?


 Se-Rs and nx2ks come with front and rear disc brakes... it's common knowledge.
and about the car, i love the outside, i just hate red glowing things, they distract me too much, but if you can stand it, go for it, it looks nice.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

so i missed the part where you actually play in the snow


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, i wonder how effective that top mount is when the scoop is impacted with snow.. i'd bet it runs really cold


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Well I got outta work like 5 and I looked at the car and looked at the road and said Ill go out for a quick shoot. I got onto the highway and did a quick 1-2 gear pull and I pretty much stayed were I started baking 1-2gear(clear road).

This was the first/only time it will ever be out in the snow! Its going under soon for a build. :thumbup:


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

your car wears the snow pretty nice


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks all for the props. New pictures of the build coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you want snow playing? we got 8 inches of snow in PA and i put my snow tires on. my ride was rollin threw all 8 inches of unpaved parking lot without a single issue. i got it stuck only once because i tried to go threw 2 feet of a iced over snow mound. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^We got that storm. 

Continental ContiTrack Viking 3's. Blizzaks. HAH! These pwn my old Blizzaks.


Nice pics. I'll see if i can make a movie tomorrow of an unused lot around here....


----------

